# reasonable price inquiry



## Tazman34685 (Oct 30, 2013)

My local Dealership has a 2011 335d with 80,790 with a sticker price of $25,650 As-Is Warranty. I believe the only option missing would be the parking distance sensor, and heated steering wheel, as well as the rear shade.

I was able to fine a car the same year but with less miles 56K for $21,550. With the miles as high I have the mind to walk if they aren't willing to deal IMHO $19,500 out the door. Would this be unreasonable?

Carfax show everything the 1 owner did from the time the car was brought in '11 with zero miles to 49K +miles where the Manuf. Warranty ran out and than the 80K entry where the car was sold to the dealer. The price is 1 concern but the 30K miles unrecorded also makes me wonder.

I really like the car test drove it and everything but like I mentioned :
1)their asking price isn't aligning with the online trend based on high mileage
2)their have no service records between 50K to 80K of mileage.

I pace about 17,000 miles annually so an extended warranty might cover my till 100K

Thanks in Advance.
Current ride is a 2004 Toyota Matrix and no major issues except high mileage (172,860):angel:


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Seems you could do better. Ask them to throw in a complimentary carbon clean!


----------



## Tazman34685 (Oct 30, 2013)

glangford said:


> Seems you could do better. Ask them to throw in a complimentary carbon clean!


Is that an ask they should do or will it be a Hope on my part?


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Hope on your part. I would want to know if it's been done already. It doesn't hurt to ask, all they can say is no.


----------



## Tazman34685 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm not afraid of the upkeep tasks but at the same time no need exposing my wallet to unnecessary wear. The fact that I have what I believe to be the upper hand in the negotiation I comfortable with that. Thanks


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

At 80k miles, if it hasn't been cleaned yet and want modified in the past, it's likely to need a cleaning very soon


----------



## Tazman34685 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hoooper said:


> At 80k miles, if it hasn't been cleaned yet and want modified in the past, it's likely to need a cleaning very soon


According to the dealer the previous owner was female and a triathlon cycler who travel mainly in Florida. So the miles are Florida flat highway miles.:thumbup: I plan on asking the right question before committing.


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Tazman34685 said:


> According to the dealer the previous owner was female and a triathlon cycler who travel mainly in Florida. So the miles are Florida flat highway miles.:thumbup: I plan on asking the right question before committing.


I don't think you can correlate location and carbon buildup. There are many other factors involved. I'm not saying don't get it, from what i can tell those that have them love them, but count on the cost of a thorough carbon cleaning. That is what I'd tell the dealer when negotiating the price down.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Tazman34685 said:


> According to the dealer the previous owner was female and a triathlon cycler who travel mainly in Florida. So the miles are Florida flat highway miles.:thumbup: I plan on asking the right question before committing.


Sounds like it has 80k and no cleaning yet. I would plan on cleaning it soon


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

They are great cars. If the carbon clean hasn't been done try to get them to. if they won't figure it in at around 1500.00 in the near future. After that you should have few issues. N4S


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

glangford said:


> Seems you could do better. Ask them to throw in a complimentary carbon clean!


You can always ask, but I highly doubt any dealer would do a "complementary" carbon cleaning if nothing appears wrong. Kinda like asking for a new motor because something will go wrong eventually. Just factor a cleaning into the price. If both parties can't agree, walk away.


----------



## Tazman34685 (Oct 30, 2013)

As much as I would like to be a contributing member to this forum and the a possible joy of owning my first German sedan. The advise and feed back has been strong and well received. I can negotiate from a confident place where emotion isn't in the way. I might look at a VW GLI just because. Again thanks to you all?


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

dragoncoach said:


> You can always ask, but I highly doubt any dealer would do a "complementary" carbon cleaning if nothing appears wrong. Kinda like asking for a new motor because something will go wrong eventually. Just factor a cleaning into the price. If both parties can't agree, walk away.


Perhaps the negotiation should be to get price reduced by the normal cost of carbon cleaning ($1500) to cover when the day comes. If dealer won't do that, then consider walking. One would think actual dealer cost is lower than $1500. Getting them to do it now would actually be less costly for them versus lowering your sales price by $1500. Perhaps use this as logic to get them to do it even though no problems currently exist. My guess is they will just lower your price by $1500 to do the deal faster and not take a chance that other crap doesn't come up after the cleaning is done (which is quite typical).


----------



## Tazman34685 (Oct 30, 2013)

Just to update the group spoke with the client advisor today after speaking with finance guy, who quoted me a single digit rate for 60 months that would leave a few dollars
in the wallet. Awesome thing.... 

They are will to do the walnut inlet cleaning if I go with the deal and seeing that "All Thanks to you all" I spoke with confidence when I said that the CBU issue was a major concern for me and the price would have to be in the mid 16s (16,500 is what I said over the phone to him). I have to go in a finish the deal in person. 

The car is 2011 335d with 80K with my trade I do $18,500 out the door. Am I dreaming ? or do you all think I have a chance....?



plus Liberty quoted my an additional $50 bucks plus the $30 annual adjustment so I finished working on them so I off to the dealership in the next two days... 

(to be continued...) Thanks again to you all... This forum is very cool


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

Tazman34685 said:


> Just to update the group spoke with the client advisor today after speaking with finance guy, who quoted me a single digit rate for 60 months that would leave a few dollars
> in the wallet. Awesome thing....
> 
> They are will to do the walnut inlet cleaning if I go with the deal and seeing that "All Thanks to you all" I spoke with confidence when I said that the CBU issue was a major concern for me and the price would have to be in the mid 16s (16,500 is what I said over the phone to him). I have to go in a finish the deal in person.
> ...


Single digit rate doesn't mean alot. Anything over about 4% is a rip, particularly at 60 months. It sounds like they are moving the price of the car over to the financing column. Negotiate the price and see what rate your bank will give you. You don't have to finance with the dealer. The price seems right, they are doing carbon cleaning, so the next thing would be to tell them you are shopping around for financing. Don't blindly accept the first rate out of their mouth.


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

Request before and after pictures off the CBU. Make an onsite visit to the dealership before and after the CBU process is completed. Good to see things firsthand (take pictures).


----------



## Tazman34685 (Oct 30, 2013)

The story has come to an end... Sorry I'm not a owner but I came very close and wouldn't you?









But I walked alway and not because of the price more the unanswered 31,236 miles that the dealer had not record of. I felt the $3,859.84 difference between my price and their's is the maintenance budget.










I would have pull the trigger if the price read 18,500.00 Out the door.


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

Man, thats too bad on the sale. Nice looking car. I don't think their price of $22k was that terribly bad considering its NADA value, similar autotrader listings, and it being a sports package. But, another $1500-$2k lower seems more appropriate. Guess they don't want to sell it bad enough yet. Have you seen this other 335d not too far from you? http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...mmt=[BMW[335D[]][]]&listingId=389118059&Log=0
Its a sports package as well. Carfax isn't any better though with not much on any good info in terms of maintenance records. Who knows, they may be more flexible on the price since its a non-BMW dealership.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Tazman34685 said:


> But I walked alway and not because of the price more the unanswered 31,236 miles that the dealer had not record of.


If it's missing miles then you should get it checked my independent party or another dealer. It is possible that previous owner went to local shops or DIY oil changes. A lot of BMW owners (enthusiasts) after 4yr of free maintenance usually switch to own maintenance. And 335d has dipstick so it's very easy to change oil and filter.

Also walnut blasting doesn't help diesels. It's for gassers. Atleast that's impression I got.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Also walnut blasting doesn't help diesels. It's for gassers. Atleast that's impression I got.


Walnut blasting is the official solution for CBU on diesels. It works well.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Hoooper said:


> Walnut blasting is the official solution for CBU on diesels. It works well.


In that case I correct myself. That makes me feel better since it is something I can get it done lot of shops. From all posts about CBU I felt exhaust manifold needs to be cleaned in addition to cylinders.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

bimmerdiesel said:


> In that case I correct myself. That makes me feel better since it is something I can get it done lot of shops. From all posts about CBU I felt exhaust manifold needs to be cleaned in addition to cylinders.


Well you cant necessarily get it done at just any place with a walnut blaster. They use special adapters to get into the odd shaped runners in the head. If they have the blaster already and just buy the adapters, any place can do it. No need to blast the exhaust manifold though. I can only think of one person who said they had a carbon choked exhaust (turbo in their case) so its likely that person had special circumstances.


----------



## DozerDan (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow thats awesome. You let them do all the paperwork, took a picture and walked. :thumbup:

That price seems a bit high for the mileage imo 

What were you trading in that they only offered $2000 for it?


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Hoooper said:


> Well you cant necessarily get it done at just any place with a walnut blaster. They use special adapters to get into the odd shaped runners in the head. If they have the blaster already and just buy the adapters, any place can do it. No need to blast the exhaust manifold though. I can only think of one person who said they had a carbon choked exhaust (turbo in their case) so its likely that person had special circumstances.


I agree I dont want to go to any shop.There are few shops in boston area i personally know who do walnut blasting other than just dealers. It just increases your sample space.


----------



## Alex1118 (May 31, 2014)

I question whether you were serious about this deal. Asking them to go from from $25k to $16.5 is laughable.


----------



## Tazman34685 (Oct 30, 2013)

Alex1118 said:


> I question whether you were serious about this deal. Asking them to go from from $25k to $16.5 is laughable.


I was very serious however I wasn't emotional about this purchase more Practical. Just no fuss.

Not able to be a owner and a forum contributor is the part that upset me


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

Tazman34685 said:


> I was very serious however I wasn't emotional about this purchase more Practical. Just no fuss.
> 
> Not able to be a owner and a forum contributor is the part that upset me


You might have been serious about that deal, but $16.5k was not a serious offer for that car whether it was intended to be or not. Thankfully the value hasnt come down that far just yet.


----------

